#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Очепятки в Чхаттха сангхаяна CD-ROM

## Кхантибало

Метта сутта (СНп 1.8)
144. 

Santussako ca subharo ca, appakicco ca sallahukavutti. 
Santindriyo ca nipako ca, appagabbho kulesvananugiddho.. 

а должно быть kules*u* ananugiddho

и вот, читая сегодня книгу двоек Ангуттара Никаи на пали, нашёл ещё:

АН 2.37 

Taa kho pana, saariputta, devataa dasapi hutvaa viisampi hutvaa ti.msampi hutvaa cattaaliisampi hutvaa pa~n~naasampi hutvaa sa.t.thipi hutvaa 

Здесь по логике вместо pa~n~naasampi  должно быть "пятьдесят", т.е. что-то вроде pa~nсaasampi.
Тоже опечатка? А ещё говорят, что каждый текст набирали дважды и сравнивали...

----------


## Ассаджи

> Santussako ca subharo ca, appakicco ca sallahukavutti. 
> Santindriyo ca nipako ca, appagabbho kulesvananugiddho.. 
> 
> а должно быть kules*u* ananugiddho


Здесь же сандхи.




> Taa kho pana, saariputta, devataa dasapi hutvaa viisampi hutvaa ti.msampi hutvaa cattaaliisampi hutvaa pa~n~naasampi hutvaa sa.t.thipi hutvaa


Все верно.

http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....2:1:1433.pali
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...c.2:1:971.pali

A. No. 50 (paññāsa; the by -- form paṇṇāsa only at DhA iii.207), in foll. applns: (a) of time: does not occur, but see below under 55. -- (b) of space (cp. 50 cubits the breadth of Noah's ark Gen. 6. 15; the height of the gallows (Esther 5. 14; 7. 9) J i.359 (yojanāni); DhA iii.207 (˚hattho ubbedhena rukkho); Vism 417 (paripuṇṇa ˚yojana suriyamaṇḍala); DhA i.17 (˚yojana). -- (c) of a company or group (cp. 50 horses RV ii.185; v.185; wives viii.1936; men at the oars Hom. Il. 2. 719; 16. 170, servants Hom. Od. 7, 103, 22, 421) J iii.220 (corā); v.161 (pallankā), 421 (dijakaññāyo); Sn p. 87; SnA 57 (bhikkhū). -- Note. 55 (pañcapaññāsa) is used instead of 50 in time expressions (years), e. g. at DhA i.125; ii.57; PvA 99, 142; also in groups: DhA i.99 (janā).

----------


## Кхантибало

> Здесь же сандхи.


Т.е. из-за сандхи гласная u превратилась в согласную v? 
Это же стихотворный текст - наличие согласной нарушает стихотворный размер. В аудиозаписи отчётливо слышно u и после этого пауза: там два разных слова и между ними пробел...

Есть ли где-нибудь более-менее полное описание формирование числительных в пали? В "новом курсе" описано склонение числительных 1-9 и образование сотен. В текстах "книги единиц" и "книги двоек" я уже встречался с числительными от 11 до 20 и дальше...

----------


## Ассаджи

> Т.е. из-за сандхи гласная u превратилась в согласную v?


v - полугласная.




> Это же стихотворный текст - наличие согласной нарушает стихотворный размер.


С размером как раз все в порядке -
ap-pa-gab-bho ku-les-va-na-nu-gid-dho
11 слогов.




> В аудиозаписи отчётливо слышно u и после этого пауза: там два разных слова и между ними пробел...


Можно и так, но тогда размер нарушается, 12 слогов.




> Есть ли где-нибудь более-менее полное описание формирование числительных в пали? В "новом курсе" описано склонение числительных 1-9 и образование сотен. В текстах "книги единиц" и "книги двоек" я уже встречался с числительными от 11 до 20 и дальше...


http://tipitaka.net/pali/grammar/chpt08.htm
http://www.tipitaka.net/pali/course/...ourse=lesson16
http://www.mettanet.org/pali-utils/lesson16.htm

----------

